# Shop Built MultiPort Blast Gate



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

*Shop Built Shop Vac 4 Port Manifold for Dust Collection*

My latest Shop Project.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you seal the joints, or just close it up with glue? Just curious.
Very cool by the way.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Just glue. Only one port at a time is open and the suction loss is very minimal even with a few leaks in the case.


----------

